# 22 mag for yotes



## sniper81 (Oct 17, 2006)

what is a good bullet for use on a coyote with a 22 magnum this is all i have to use so i have to make it work i've heard alot of stuff about the wichester dynapoints just wondering if any of u have used them and if they are good if so i going to buy some and go kill some :sniper:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have never used the 45 grn Dynapoint rounds, but I have heard bad things about them I would stay away from them. Find out what your gun shoots best their are some great choices for the 22 magnum right now. Winchester has a premium line of ammo with a 34 grn bullet at around 2100 fps, Also Remington makes a V-max bullet 33 grn listed at 2000 fps. I also like the Remington soft point 40 grn slug at 1900 fps. CCI makes great ammo as well. The only round I would stay away from for coyote is the CCI TNT HP 30 grn bullet it explodes, great for smaller game but may lack penatration for coyote. I would also keep my shots inside 100 yards the more inside the better. :wink: Good luck hope that helps


----------



## sniper81 (Oct 17, 2006)

the only bad thing ive heard about them is the ammo recall but the boxes i own don't have the lot number that the recall ammo has


----------



## Migra (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't even take a chance on bad ammo. It's not worth damaging your only varmint rifle or worse, hurting yourself. Toss It!

I have a 22 mag and have used the CCI ammo for years. Like the man said above, keep the distances around 100 yards if possible and you'll do just fine.


----------



## sniper81 (Oct 17, 2006)

yeah i finally see what u mean i sighted in tday at 75yds and they were all over the target they patterned pretty good about 35yds does any one have experience with the remington 33 gr vmax on coyotes are they anygood :sniper:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I work with a guy who has taken quite a few yotes with a 22 mag and his favorite are regular ol' CCI MAXI MAG hollowpoints. I've never shot a yote with my 22 mag but I've done alot of testing for penetration and "wound channel" characteristics with wet papper as a test medium and my choice would be the 40gr. PMC Predator softpoint. The hollow points did well to but my rifle wouldn't group them worth a damn.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Winchester used to make a .22 Mag Power Point it looked more like a hollow soft point. Anyway if you can find a box of these, I can personally guarantee a dead coyote!


----------



## Migra (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree with Clamp. I bought 6 of the 50-count containers of those MAXI Mag CCIs a few years back. The reason I still have most of them is that it only takes a few rounds to sight them in and one to make a kill.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

sniper81 said:


> yeah i finally see what u mean i sighted in tday at 75yds and they were all over the target they patterned pretty good about 35yds does any one have experience with the remington 33 gr vmax on coyotes are they anygood :sniper:


I have used them but have not hunted with them. I get clover leaf groups around 1.5 inches at 100 yards with my Ruger 10/22 mag with a Bushnell 4X scope. Most accurate load I have used so far!!! The 33 grain green tip V-max bullet does wonders on plastic two liter bottles filled with water, but like I said I have not YET tried it on game.However I may feel better about using the CCI 40 grain HP ammo after reading the above posting, " this ammo shoots real good in my rifle as well" and Maybe the 40 Grain bullet would hit harder?


----------



## sniper81 (Oct 17, 2006)

i have a marlin 98m or something like that in a bolt action and the cci ammo is about the best ammo that fires out of my rifle i have tried the winchester dynp the remington vmax they all dont group well for me at 70 yds like the cci do but i think it might be my scope i have a redhead 4x12x32 something like that and it is meant for a bigger rifle i think so i might be in the market for a new scope any ideas i was thinking since i am not shooting that far i should go with a good 3x9x40 scope what u guys think :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

If the 4x12 you have no is a good scope then just keep it. I wouldn't spend money just to drop to a slightly lower magnification and the 32mm is a little more streamlined than the 40mm. If it is a better quality scope you want then that is different.


----------



## Migra (Sep 19, 2006)

Sniper, As you won't be shooting that far a good 4x or a 3-9 is just fine. Also, the caliber you shoot isn't that harsh on recoil so you won't need one of the upper end scopes like a Nikon or Swarovski that handle shock a little better. Save that money for the "new rifle fund". I have straight 4 Bushnell scopes on both my 22 mag and my Rem 597 22. Neither cost over $30 (Wal Mart). Keep the lenses covered and clean and they will last a long time for just pennies. I have a Simmons 3-9 on my Mdl 94 .357($39 on Sportsman'sGuide.com) that I got off the internet and it works flawlessly. Look on the web at Cabelas, Sportsman's Guide, Cheaperthandirt.com, etc. and you will find 4x scopes starting from the mid $20 range. While you are at it you might want to get some new rings for the scope.

I tried to start out as inexpensively as I could until I knew if this was the sport for me. Once I did, I found that the equipment I had (Savage rifle, BSA scope and factory ammo)worked just fine and fit my pocketbook even better.


----------



## sniper81 (Oct 17, 2006)

any one here use remngton 40gr psp i seen them a at farm and home the other nigt for 7 dollars a box just wondering if they were anygood


----------



## predator14 (Aug 18, 2006)

i use a 40gr psp REM i works wonders 120yrds its great and has really good stopping power i think is pushing 1900fps or around in there some where but that would be a round i would look into done great for me 
:sniper:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

sniper81 said:


> any one here use remngton 40gr psp i seen them a at farm and home the other nigt for 7 dollars a box just wondering if they were anygood


They shoot real good in my gun, seem to be a good bullet if you need deep penatration.


----------



## sniper81 (Oct 17, 2006)

solids are hollow points for coyotes


----------



## sniper81 (Oct 17, 2006)

i meant solids or holow points for coyotes any one have any luck with the cci gamepoints they are sposed to be really good for foxes and coyotes


----------

